# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Tinteling

## silaan

hallo allemaal 
ik heb af en toe last van tinteling in mijn gehemelte wat zou dat kunnen zijn ik heb heb soms met hard rennen.
gr. silaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

